# What size are yourkidding pens?



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just curios what size everyone's kidding pens are for minis and full size?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have minis. My old ones were 4x6 and I plan on my husband making the new ones the same. I found it was enough room for me and the goat during kidding as well as a good size for mom and kids. 

For full size I would go 6x8


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine for full size does are 7x7. That's just the way it worked out when building the barn. They are plenty big enough for mom and kids or several bottle kids/weanlings.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have smaller stalls, but I like to kid my does out in a big room. The walking around seems to help them get the kids into position.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> I have smaller stalls, but I like to kid my does out in a big room. The walking around seems to help them get the kids into position.


This is very true. I really like it when weather and timing cooperate so that does can kid out in the small pasture.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I just use my horse stalls since I rarely use them for the horses. They are 12 x 12. If I ever have more than three due at the same time, then I'm in trouble LOL


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

My husband will be building me 4 more kidding pens next month before the kids start arriving in January. They are going to be 5x8 or atleast that's the plan


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think mine are 6x8 or a little bigger. I can keep 2 per pen if needed.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm, well. I only have have one stall, 6'x8' and that's where my 3 does live. I have 2 full size Lamanchas and one Nigerian Dwarf. In the past, only my Nigey has had kids and she just used the shared stall. At that time she shared with one HUGE Nubian who was very sweet and just got out of the way. (She was a terrific auntie!) This year I'll have the Nigerian and a Lamancha that she absolutely hates kidding within 3 weeks of each other. 

With one stall. 

And a smallish pen.

This is going to be interesting!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My stalls are 4x8 and full sized goats. I only keep them in there for a few days till the new family know they belong together then they go out in the kidding pen and if cold put back in the stall at night. I also like them to kid in the open. Saves a lot on straw and having to clean it out sooner. But if they go into labor at night they are in the stall under the baby monitor.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one stall that is 4x5 and one that is 4x4... an extra space that is 4x3 and can be opened up into the 4x4 in the case of a doe with a large litter.
I'll have 2 girls due in February and hopefully one in April so the space I have is sufficient  These are for Nigerians

These stalls have seen 11 years worth of deliveries, the sizes are small enough to not have kids get lost trying to find mama or siblings to cuddle with and large enough to allow them to move around comfortably, each doe gets outside time daily until the kids are big enough to move out of the way should another doe get too curious  I usually sit with the gates open and allow mama's to move around the 10x 6 area as much as they want but when they go down and start to push, it's usually in the stall.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine should be plenty big hopefully some one will use them soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have three 4x6 and one 4x8.. The work for us  we use the big one for the kids when weaning, and my LaManchas now..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

5x6 (like hiker, just turned out that way).

Most of our does just kid out in either the main barn or one of the two leen toos. Though if needed because of a hard birth or if there isnt enough room cause of other new mama's, we will let them kid in these pens. But we mainly use them for the pulled kids during the first couple of weeks. Then they get moved outside to bigger baby pen.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My kidding pens are 4X5 or 5X5.


----------

